# 1st Butts and Ribs...QView!!!!!!



## pimpzilla (Jul 2, 2008)

Here are some pics of my 1st attempts at ribs and butts on my CG Outlaw.......actually 1st attempt ever..........Everyone enjoyed!!!!
Thanks to everyone on here for their help!!
Any questions, feel free to PM me!


----------



## dingle (Jul 2, 2008)

Sure looks good for first ever Pimp!!


----------



## grothe (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent - 1st time? Love that smoke ring!!! Great Job!!! Know I'd Enjoy


----------



## jocosa (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice looking meats...  reminds me it's about lunchtime here.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can almost smell those...   great pics too!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks fantastic and I'll bet it tasted great


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 2, 2008)

Pimping ribs Zilla.  Nice job.  It looks awesome.


----------



## bhille42 (Jul 2, 2008)

good first outing


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent looking smoke ring on both pieces of meat. Both pieces also looked JUICY!! Looks like you're first time was a success!! Congrats!!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jul 2, 2008)

looks good


----------



## audioxtremes (Jul 2, 2008)

Man those look good. Makes me wish it was the 4th already.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks great. Keep up the great smokes.


----------



## ronp (Jul 2, 2008)

You've done it. Everything will be easy from here on.


----------



## erain (Jul 3, 2008)

great lookin smoke pzilla!!!!!! dang for first smoke you pretty adventursome,,, great job!!!!!!


----------



## purosmoke (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm hungry!!!!!!!!SMOKE ON


----------



## joe sixpack (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice job for a 1st time out!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






My 1st attempt at ribs will be tomorrow. Just me and the better half (that I know of) will be around the place to enjoy them. Perhaps the hanging a rib by a string in front of my buddies would get them up this way?


SMOKE ON!!


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 3, 2008)

Now your hooked!!


----------



## daddio (Jul 3, 2008)

yep you done been had now!!all your extra lil money you keep stashed is headed fer new q tools!!! plus now everybody knows what you can do look out!! lol great looking job there especially for your 1st time. keep it up


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 3, 2008)

super looks great.......almost took a bite outa the screen


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks great....better than my first.....smoke on


----------



## pimpzilla (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the kudos!!!!


----------



## ck311 (Jul 3, 2008)

looks good and I'm sure it tastes just as good if not better


----------



## jseiber (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

